# How Hot is Too Hot?



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

I recently moved into a new apartment on the 4th floor of an old house. Today has been a very hot and muggy day. My hedgehog's cage is close to 85 degrees!!! I have the window open in his room (he is on the opposite side of the room), his CHE is off, I even have a small fan circulating air in the room - but not pointing directly at his cage in order to avoid direct contact/drafts. This is my first summer with Clive. Unfortunately air conditioning is not an option. Clive has a C&C cage with cloroplast. Clive does have an igloo, but he prefers to liner dive instead (this is a daily event).

I have 2 questions:

1. How hot is too hot?
2. Is there anything I can try to cool his cage down

thanks!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Good questions......this will be my first summer season with my pogs and I would like to know the answer too!  It was VERY hot and humid today and I did everything to keep them cool - but a blue ice on the top of their cage etc. It's dark now and they are out playing in their toddler pool. They seemed to be just fine, but I thought I was going to melt! And there they are , one in her igloo UNDER her beloved blanket.....and the other is under his blanket in his igloo..... what to do with pogs in the summer!!! The highest the temp got in their cages was 82 degrees.

I will wait to see the experts to answer.

Kathy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have his CHE on a temperature controller/thermostat? It's a safety hazard if you do not.

As for too hot, my general rule of thumb is that if my cage is over 80F then it is too hot. I will put ice in his water and a ceramic tile in one area of his cage so that he can lie on the tile to get cool if it's too hot ^_^


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

The cage shouldn't be hotter then 78, and definitely no higher then 80! Hedgehogs are very sensitive to temperature. They can get to cold and attempt hibernation, or they can get to hot and overheat. 


To cool down his cage, put ice packs on top of his cage. Take frozen waterbottles (with frozen water inside them), and wrap them in fleece or a shirt. Place those in the cage.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, all good recommendations. Last night I did put ice packs inside their cages and that seemed to help. The hot hot weather is breaking today and the high tomorrow is only going to be about 60 degrees! I checked on them this morning (they ate, ran etc. all night long) and they both had decided not to go in their igloos and instead dove under their liners........... 

Will get a chinchilla cooling tile for the next batch of hot weather.

Thanks. Kathy


----------



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, great ideas!

yesterday when I checked on clive he was neither splatting nor sweaty, so hopefully the heat didn't do any damage. He hade a very active night, in my much cooler kitchen (I moved his cage). Today is much cooler, so I have time to prepare an emergency cooling kit  .



shaelikestaquitos said:


> Do you have his CHE on a temperature controller/thermostat? It's a safety hazard if you do not.


I do have his CHE on a thermostat, I turned it off completely yesterday to ensure that it wouldn't add to the already sweltering tempertures.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------

